
Ask HN: Why aren't more contact tracing apps using GPS instead of Bluetooth? - rognjen
Many contact tracing apps are only trying to use Bluetooth to decide which devices you&#x27;re near.<p>Is that really a good approach?<p>I don&#x27;t think so. It doesn&#x27;t really matter if you&#x27;re physically near me, if I cough on something and an hour later you touch that, you&#x27;re very likely to get infected.<p>Shouldn&#x27;t the apps trace a persons movement? Then once a case is encountered ping all the individuals who crossed paths?<p>The persons movements wouldn&#x27;t necessarily have to be sent to a central server, they could be stored locally.<p>Are there other concerns or limitations that I&#x27;m missing?
======
Hackbraten
> if I cough on something and an hour later you touch that, you're very likely
> to get infected.

Not if you wash your hands regularly and avoid touching your face.

